
Ways to Keep and Motivate Your Best Employees - uvestyli
https://medium.com/@masud_hossain/7-ways-to-keep-and-motivate-your-best-employees-1cf61605c06c?utm_source=medium&utm_campaign=medium&utm_medium=medium&utm_content=7%20Ways%20to%20Keep%20and%20Motivate%20Your%20Best%20Employees#.dr1kc5avw
======
chriswwweb
Good article, motivating employees by offering them training courses, go to
conferences and meetups, work on prototypes one or more days per month, give
them a budget to buy books or a budget to organize meetups or hackathons in
the office are all goods things to keep employees (developers) motivated ...

But one thing always seems to be a motivation taboo, I'm speaking of the
salary. If your company is a good workplace where employees feel motivated and
enjoy working but another company offers then 5% more salary then they will
probably refuse the offer. But if that other company offers them 50% or even
100% more then you might lose that employee. So please dear CEOs out there, be
aware of what the average salaries for employees are and offer them a pay
raise if the salary they get is lower than the average. Don't wait until it's
too late, hoping your employees won't use salary comparison tools and not
notice for years that they could be earning far more if they would switch to
another company.

------
timbernard
Nice post. As a team lead, I would like to put an emphasis on communication.
Communication is crucial and I believe it is a good idea to let employees know
what is expected of them, setting goals, etc. but I figured out it was even a
better idea to spend lots of time and energy to give the big picture to the
team and to be totally transparent about the project from all angles. Not the
often heard "it's the software team, we don't need to communicate that to
them" which I sincerely believe is a misconception.

------
masudhossain
This was actually my article!

I'm glad it was helpful for all of you (my most popular article thus far!).
Feel free to follow me on medium! I love writing about startups and how to
keep everyone happy, including your customers.

~~~
sirjohn333
So far I've found all your articles on Medium valuable, great for someone
who's involved in the startup community! Keep up the good work.

------
rdiddly
#7 will shock you.

No, really. It's shocking how sapping it is when the team is dragging dullards
along. You need to repurpose or get rid of those people.

